# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  مسارات شاشة نوكيا 107

## jazouli89

مسارات شاشة نوكيا 107

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## youssef0707

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم يابوب ... حفظك الله

----------


## smirnove

merci bzaf

----------

